# Why does my pigeon lay so many eggs?



## Weasel (Mar 2, 2002)

I have recently acquired a pigeon book. It says that there is a breeding season from Feb-March. My pigeon just turned a year old last week and has been laying eggs for about five months. She lays two eggs every month, usually near the end. If there is a breeding season for pigeons why is my pigeon laying eggs every month? Is this normal and healthy?


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Your book is probably describing the time when the male and female court and bond. Pigeons will and can lay eggs all year round if the right climate is around. But during spring and summer they lay as many times as they can.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Weasel,
Are you making sure that your hen is getting enough calcium to replace what she is losing from the eggs she's laying?


----------



## Weasel (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replys.
I hope that she is getting enough calcium. Just this last weekend I bought her some oyster shell grit that is supposed to be loaded with calcium and I got a calcium supplement to add to her water. I still don't understand why sha has so many eggs. Does anybody else have a pigeon that has eggs every month, and will she ever calm down?


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL, a pigeon's breeding season is all year round, they never really quit! And 2 eggs a month isn't bad... most lay 2 every 10 days.

Nick


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I really haven't been keeping track of how often my female pigeon lays eggs. No less then once a month. Although, it feels like twice a month. She's indoors, so you could say the climate is right. 

Julie


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

pigeons lay according to "daylight" hours and temperature, so an indoor birds will think that it is "laying season" all year round.

if you have a hen with no mate, it is simple...just let her sit on the eggs. She'll sit on them for at LEAST 19-21 days. Sometimes more (I've seen one hen sit on hers for 5 weeks). Once she realizes they aren't going to hatch, she'll stop sitting, and probably lay again 7-10 days after that. So, you're buying her at least 4, maybe 5 weeks of "rest" between laying that way.

She's laying only once a month now, but she COULD possibly lay ever 10 days, if you just keep removing the eggs. Not healthy.


----------

